# Need Help Beach Fishing In Destin



## FYFCALLS (Apr 6, 2011)

Im new to the area and I have a good idea on patterns to use but I am lost on how far out to wade and how to sight fish from the beach. Do I need sinking line and what kind of retrieve on the flies should be used. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i used a metal stepstool to put on the sandbars so i could see farther out.. fly fishing stuff i know nothing about hope this little bit helps


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a member on here from over that way. Cant remember the screen name at the moment but hopefully he will chime in. If it helps at all, I fish pensacola and I waded out maybe 25 feet this morning. Would have been waist deep if not for the step ladder, and saw a lot of fish. Pompano were swimming between me and the beach. Redfish were within easy range. You are basically just trying to get within range of the drop off of the back side of the first bar. I dont know what it looks like over there though. good luck and keep us posted


----------

